# Name Tag Insigna



## Adrian_888 (13 Jun 2007)

Hey, sorry for making a post over such a small question, but i really couldent find the answer anywhere else.  I am ordering name tags from CP gear (my issued ones seem to have gotten lost in paper work land, were paperwork goes to die) and I have figured out that i must want cadpat with olive thread, but cant remember if im supposed to have crosswords on them or not. (I am infantry)

Id really appreciate an answer couse i wanna order them asap so i have them on time for my next course.

Thanks,
-Adrian


----------



## Roy Harding (13 Jun 2007)

Adrian_888 said:
			
		

> Hey, sorry for making a post over such a small question, but i really couldent find the answer anywhere else.  I am ordering name tags from CP gear (my issued ones seem to have gotten lost in paper work land, were paperwork goes to die) and I have figured out that i must want cadpat with olive thread, but cant remember if im supposed to have crosswords on them or not. (I am infantry)
> 
> Id really appreciate an answer couse i wanna order them asap so i have them on time for my next course.
> 
> ...



You can have crosswords if you want - but I'd recommend crossed swords.


----------



## Adrian_888 (13 Jun 2007)

haha, thats how they spelt it on the website.  But thanks for the response, i was fairly sure i remembered there being cross swords.

Maby ill be extra cool and order a smiley face on mine!   ;D  Im sure they would like that.


----------



## Roy Harding (14 Jun 2007)

Adrian_888 said:
			
		

> haha, thats how *they spelt it on the website*.  But thanks for the response, i was fairly sure i remembered there being cross swords.
> 
> Maby ill be extra cool and order a smiley face on mine!   ;D  Im sure they would like that.



Which website is that??  They obviously need a proof-reader - spell check just isn't enough.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (14 Jun 2007)

I see you're a C Scot, the next time you make it down to A Coy, hit the canex tailor she charges 5 Bucks a piece and they take about aweek to get back to you, or alternativly one of the clerks in the BOR lives down that way you may be able to get him to order them for you and toss them in a thousand miler


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jun 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> I see you're a C Scot, the next time you make it down to A Coy, hit the canex tailor she charges 5 Bucks a piece and they take about aweek to get back to you, or alternativly one of the clerks in the BOR lives down that way you may be able to get him to order them for you and toss them in a thousand miler



Perhaps this post has as much in it as the original.

First:  Name Tags are ordered throught the OR.

Second:  It takes time for them to manufactured.

Third:  The Unit will usually take time to compile a list of pers who need Name Tags and submit it all at once, which again takes time.

Four:  The Clerk in the OR has to do their job and submit that list in a timely manner.

Five:  If that Clerk doesn't do any of the above, why do you figure they will willingly go out of their way to pick up your privately ordered ones.

Six:  A company will have the contract to make your Unit's Name Tags.  Once again, the production of a large number will take time.

Seven:  If your name is the same as someone else in your Unit, perhaps they have picked up your Name Tags.

Eight:  Do we need to carry on past eight?


.........And do we have to get onto you guys again about Spelling, Grammar, MSN Speak, etc.?


----------



## zanshin (14 Jun 2007)

Hey Adrian,

Feel free to order your own name tags.  When you place your order with Wheelers (er, CP Gear now, that is...) you just need to specify "army" (that's what gets you the swords) and TW Cadpat.  Also, if you're not sure about something when you're ordering from them, just call the order in instead.  Their customer service is great!

Good luck not only with your order (they do a great job with them) but also with your upcoming course(s).

Mark


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (14 Jun 2007)

Goerge all I meant in my post is this particular clerk (although not a clerk an infanteer) is a go to kind of guy who doesn't mind helping a guy out and that he happens to live right beside the Canex tailor who can order nametapes in a week (as opposed to the up to 8 months indicated by the staff at base supply) not that it is part of his job to do so.


----------



## PO2FinClk (14 Jun 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> First:  Name Tags are ordered throught the OR.


Perhaps in some locales (e.g.: Armouries), but not a pan CF application. 

In fact I have yet to see in any locale I have been in where they ordered from the OR, all the places I have been they were to ordered directly from Clothing Stores, or through your in-house Stores/Supply contact.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (14 Jun 2007)

> Seven:  If your name is the same as someone else in your Unit, perhaps they have picked up your Name Tags.



That is always a possibility.  Back when they came out with the Garrisson Dress Jacket (and a different name tag for it) its issue coincided with my posting to Lahr.  When I received the jacket at Clothing Stores they also ordered name tapes for me.  A few weeks later I went back to pick them up, but they had 'misspelled' my name - lefted out one 'R' in the double 'RR'.  So they chucked the incorrect tapes into the garbage and ordered new ones.  I went back two more times before they got it right.  Later that year (during a mess function), I met someone whose name, while pronounced the same as mine, was spelled with one 'R' rather than two.  It turned out that he had the same problem with his name tags except that they misspelled his with two 'R'.  

A couple of years later when we were both posted in the same APS, his mail was forwarded (by the posties) to me, and mine to him.  Also there was a similiarity in our service numbers and initials, as I found out years later when I requested a copy of info on the Career Manager's file (though in different MOCs, were the same branch).  Our respective CMs worked out of the same office so I guess that their clerk misfiled several things.


----------



## Journeyman (14 Jun 2007)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> *That is always a possibility.....Our respective CMs worked out of the same office so I guess that their clerk misfiled several things. *


Damn clerks! So THAT'S what happened to all of my promotions!!


----------



## Roy Harding (14 Jun 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Damn clerks! So THAT'S what happened to all of my promotions!!



Yup - used to be a PO on the 831 6A.  "PO 401 - Screwing Junior Officer's Careers"


----------



## Journeyman (14 Jun 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Yup - used to be a PO on the 831 6A.  "PO 401 - Screwing Junior Officer's Careers"


Like I _needed_ help


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jun 2007)

PO2FinClk said:
			
		

> Perhaps in some locales (e.g.: Armouries), but not a pan CF application.
> 
> In fact I have yet to see in any locale I have been in where they ordered from the OR, all the places I have been they were to ordered directly from Clothing Stores, or through your in-house Stores/Supply contact.



You are indeed correct....(S)He should be going through his/her CQ/SQ for these items if there is a Unit Stores.  If there is no Unit Stores/QM then the OR would be an option.


----------

